# Quantum Wagon Guys...



## vdubjared (Dec 11, 2011)

do you QW and QSW guys ever get asked if your Quantum is a Subaru... its happening more and more these days.. the look on their faces is priceless lol 










:EDIT: please ignore that i spelled Quantum wrong lol my bad


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Yes... QSWs' get a lot of attention in the Pacific Northwest. I'm sure you know this.


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

I got asked the Subaru question about my B3 wagon once...


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah all the time in the QSW, and asked what is the dasher, then i tell them a VW.... then they are confused. Adding Dasher into it doesnt even help.... I then just say a first gen Passat... then they are like OHhh.....:laugh:


----------

